# Happy Birthday dvsDave!!!



## MistressRach (Nov 6, 2009)

26 years ago today your benevolent dictator entered this world!
Please join me in wishing him a very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## seanandkate (Nov 6, 2009)

Have a great one Dave! Take the day off for good, um, strike that, _bad_ behaviour.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Dave! Have a good one.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 6, 2009)

MistressRach, please make sure the dvs one thinks of all of us here at ControlBooth while receiving his birthday spanking.


----------



## MistressRach (Nov 6, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> MistressRach, please make sure the dvs one thinks of all of us here at ControlBooth while receiving his birthday spanking.


lol, will do Derek


----------



## Van (Nov 6, 2009)

Hippo, Birdie, Two Ewes.
Hippo, Birdie, Two Ewes,
Hippo, Birdie, Deer DAAAAAVVVVVE.
Hippo, Birdie, Two Ewes.


----------



## philhaney (Nov 6, 2009)

Put another candle on your birthday cake. You're another year old today.

-Phil


----------



## thorin81 (Nov 6, 2009)

happy birthday dave!! Make it a good one!


----------



## Studio (Nov 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 6, 2009)

26!?:shock:

20 years ago I'd have thought you were old.

But 26 sure sounds young now.

Happy birthday to the devious one!


----------



## LightingPenguin (Nov 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy birthday . Try not to get into TOO much mischief.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 8, 2010)

It's that time of year again, so...bump.

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## MistressRach (Nov 8, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> It's that time of year again, so...bump.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dave!


 
Oops... Thanks for making me look bad!! 

And...

Happy  27th  birthday to your benevolent dictator, dvsDave!!


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Dave. 27? You're getting ancient now.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave!!! And don't worry about getting older--when I saw you last month you didn't look a day over 25.  


-w


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## philhaney (Nov 8, 2010)

philhaney said:


> Put another candle on your birthday cake. You're another year old today.
> 
> -Phil



I said it last year, and it stays in effect until I change my mind.

Happy birthday!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 8, 2010)

Does this mean that you no longer have to worry about Selective Service?


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 8, 2010)

Hadn't even thought of that! But I just checked and sss.gov says that it's only 18-25! So I guess I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, and a happy belated day- Dave!

While buying some liquor and ice,
They check his ID once — no, twice.
It says twenty seven
Not quite fit for heaven,
But he looks ten years younger: How nice!


----------

